# The Sprue Database Needs You!



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

​

Hello Heretics! This thread is a reminder to the masses that we still have the Sprue Database and that we are still looking for submissions to the system.

In June last year, the Sprue Database was added to the website thanks to a lot of time and effort from Jezlad and Viscount Vash (as well as a few others such as Cypher871 and Wolf_Lord_Skoll). Since then, thousands of submissions from members have been added to the database and, thanks to a handful of people, we now have quite a large number of sprue photographs building up.

However, there is a long way to go until we have a complete collection. But we can not achieve anything near a full Sprue Database without the help of you, the members of Heresy Online.

If anybody has any sprues lying around, check if they have been covered in the database. If not, why not take a few minutes to take some pictures of the sprues for us and upload them to the database? If you buy something new from Games Workshop (or any other company for that fact, as we have seperate categories for non-GW games!) then why not take a few minutes to take some pictures of those for us and upload them to the database? (for a guide to the database and how you should submit, see further down)

And don't forget, the following award is available to those who contribute by submitting a large amount of acceptable submissions:



Viscount Vash said:


> *Sigil of the Scarab*
> Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.
> 
> 
> ...



Reputation will also be awarded to contributors (the more pictures you submit, the higher your reward will be).

What are we looking for exactly? The following thread describes how to use the Sprue Database as well as how we would like members to submit their images - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91724.

These are the areas of the Database that currently need the most attention:


Warhammer Fantasy
Lord of the Rings
Specialist Games
Non-GW Games
However, don't let that put you off of submitting 40k related images. All submissions are welcome as the more we have, the closer we get to achieving the goal.

One last thing to note; if you have any ideas for the database or have found any errors in the database that need correcting, please use this thread to do so - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92886.

Thank you so much to those of you who have been helping us so far and I hope that more members are able to start contributing towards it soon.​


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

If the Sprue Database ever gets 100% full, I'm getting a tattoo saying "JEZLAD RULES ALL!" printed on my back in bright red.

So send in those entries, heresy! I will record the event, by the way.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got some metal gorkamorka shoota boys still to add but the black wash isn't working well on them atm, i've already stripped it off twice.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent Grimzag, good luck with it. Loving all the old models and non-GW models you've been submitting, keep up the good work :good:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you want Finecast Sprues as well? I have the 25th Anni marine but it came partially off in transit.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes we would also like finecast products. Although we already have pictures for the 25th Anniversary marine.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh good! I had not looked yet, obviously.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just want to point out that the member awards is defunct now so the sigil of the scarab is pointless, maybe you could offer supporter status instead? 
I have a load of photos of sprues you can use but i dont have time to upload them, if someone wants to take the file and upload them (what they are should be obvious and the numbers of the sprues should be clear enough to see on the photos) i can forward them on


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> just want to point out that the member awards is defunct now so the sigil of the scarab is pointless, maybe you could offer supporter status instead?


Oh yeah, when did that happen? I see some people still have them. Seems to be moderators only and just tacked onto their profile. Weird.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> just want to point out that the member awards is defunct now so the sigil of the scarab is pointless, maybe you could offer supporter status instead?
> I have a load of photos of sprues you can use but i dont have time to upload them, if someone wants to take the file and upload them (what they are should be obvious and the numbers of the sprues should be clear enough to see on the photos) i can forward them on



jez said that he had come up with a work around here.
I'm assuming that it's just taking time to manually correct everyone's profiles or something, i've noticed that a few peoples awards are slowly growing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well hoorah if they are back, i have been trying desperately to get my fifth one.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> jez said that he had come up with a work around here.
> I'm assuming that it's just taking time to manually correct everyone's profiles or something, i've noticed that a few peoples awards are slowly growing.


Yeah it takes a good hour to go though each award... there's 26 in all so I can't do them quickly. I'm aiming to do one per day for the time being so it's a long slog...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just did crest of the wise... only took 20 mins so isn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I have a load of photos of sprues you can use but i dont have time to upload them, if someone wants to take the file and upload them (what they are should be obvious and the numbers of the sprues should be clear enough to see on the photos) i can forward them on


If you want to send them to me I can upload them all for you. You'll still receive the same reward.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Apologies to everyone involved.
I completely misunderstood the purpose of the Sprue Database. 
For some stupid reason, I'd taken it to be some kind of swapshop for unused sprue pieces.

In future I'll make sure I get photos of my untouched models straight out of the packaging and post them. Especially seeing as I collect Forge World Eldar as well as the normal, sell through stuff.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Jez and Vash, can I get some feedback on the pics I submitted? If they are good to go I need to know so I can go ahead and assemble those models. Otherwise I will take photos 2.0 and try something differant.

Thanks! KT


----------

